# Electrical



## Todd Adams (Jan 23, 2021)

Wired in a static 3 phase converter for my new Baldor. Touched up some carbide tools after and man is that thing SMOOTH! I'm just a newbie and the tools cut better than new. It helps to invest in the proper tools, all learned from this web site.


----------



## Todd Adams (Jan 23, 2021)

Forgot photo


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 23, 2021)

Todd Adams said:


> Forgot photo


 Nice looking shop . As you do know .........................................*WE LIKE PICS !*


----------

